# Rome Hotel Selections



## frankhi (Jun 28, 2009)

Which of these 3 would you pick (I have pts for all). Westin Excelsior, IC de la ville roma, or the Marriott Grand Flora? Thanks  (all things being about the same, I would prefer to burn the IC pts.)


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 28, 2009)

The IC and Marriott are both near the Spanish Steps. Nice area, but it will be a hike to the forum.

The Westin is nearby in the via Veneto area. Out of the three, I'd probably go with the IC, just based on location and proximity to the metro. All three are rather far away from the tourist sites.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2009)

Which hotel is the closet to the airport?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 28, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Which hotel is the closet to the airport?



None of these three is near the airport, which is way out almost on the coast.

I hate early morning flights out of FCO (Rome main airport) because most of the hotels in the area are a challenge for early morning taxis and sometimes you get a taxi that charges you for coming all the way from Rome to pick you up.  You also find taxis at Arrivals that do not want to take you to a close-by hotel as they want the higher fare to go into the city. I try to take a mid-morning or later flight and take the train out from the city.  In short, find a hotel in a convenient part of Rome.  Don't try to be near the airport.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2009)

I am during a 14 nights Tranatlantic cruise on Celebrity Equinox next April 2010 with Rome as our final port.  I am planning to spend two (2) nights in Rome and then fly back to the United States. 

I am reading Cruise Critics website and Celebrity Cruise website on hotel information.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## frankhi (Jun 29, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> The IC and Marriott are both near the Spanish Steps. Nice area, but it will be a hike to the forum.
> 
> The Westin is nearby in the via Veneto area. Out of the three, I'd probably go with the IC, just based on location and proximity to the metro. All three are rather far away from the tourist sites.



Thanks, so which hotel would you recommend near tourist sites? (I guess I thought the tourist sites were spread out in Rome)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2009)

The Westin and the Marriott are right next to each other on the Via Vento. Both are great hotels in a very up scale area of Rome but really pricey!? Across the street from them is an entrance subway (metro) station for the Spanish steps but after entering you'll need to walk about 1/2 mile underground to get to the Spanish steps & the metro. ( but there are some moving walkways and escalators)

As far as location, we took the metro to most of the big sites. Quick & cheap. So as long as there is a nearby metro stop it shouldn't matter where you stay. 


One hint: in the underground area is one of the biggest grocery stores in the area.


----------

